# Best wash mitt?



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

What's the best reasonably priced wash mitt? Or cloth to have instead of a using a sponge 
Thanks
Sam


----------



## A1luke (Jan 4, 2015)

After using a few cheapish ones, kent noodle mitt ect, Ive found the Megs Microfiber wash mitt is great, really soft, lasts ages and is available at halfords. Even more of a reason to buy it from there as they're doing a 3 for 2 deal.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

The pile is too short on the megs one for safe washing would spend a bit more for something which can trap better e.g incredimit or dooka worth paying a bit more on certain tools and believe here is a key one 👍


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dooka pad is well worth the price


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

What my learned friend said^^^:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

The ' Microfiber Madness Incredisponge ' gets my vote

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfiber-madness-incredisponge-cat3.html


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

slineclean said:


> The ' Microfiber Madness Incredisponge ' gets my vote
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfiber-madness-incredisponge-cat3.html


+1 , very good


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Everyone has their preferences but I would say microfiber simply because of the ease of maintenance - wool is a pain to wash and dry and takes too much thought in my experience.

I've got a couple of Kent Noodle Mitts which are about £3 from Asda or B&Q last time I looked - they aren't glamorous but they seem just fine.

That said I am tempted by one of the Microfiber Madness mitts so I'll keep an eye on this thread and see what the consensus is


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Incredimitt!


----------



## WAZ92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Another vote for the dooka pad


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Dooka pad is great, I love mine. The only thing is they do take an age to dry out though.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

I like my cquartz wash mit. Nice long furr


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

What do you think to the car pro wash mitt?


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

I think the cp and cquartz are same. Great product


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

Cquartz mitt, IncrediPad, Meg's MF mitt are my top 3.


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

My favourite mitt is the one from CarPro. But if you want something less time-consuming in terms of maintenance, choose either the Microfiber Madness Incredimitt, Incredipad or Incredisponge.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

hutchingsp said:


> Everyone has their preferences but I would say microfiber simply because of the ease of maintenance - wool is a pain to wash and dry and takes too much thought in my experience.


I have a wool mitt and find it easy to maintain. After using, I just rinse it in water, give it a few shakes to loosen any trapped dirt then swing it through the air a few times to remove excess water and hang to dry. I have the mitts from Sheep Skin Shop, still holding up well after a few months use http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/product-category/sheepskin-wash-polish-mitts/


----------



## Hainsey (Mar 14, 2015)

justinio said:


> Dooka pad is great, I love mine. The only thing is they do take an age to dry out though.


Haven't used mine yet but I ordered one the other day... It sure does look good.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Microfibre > wool for sure for me. They glide across to paint instead of sticking for starters.....


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

Gixxer6 said:


> I have a wool mitt and find it easy to maintain. After using, I just rinse it in water, give it a few shakes to loosen any trapped dirt then swing it through the air a few times to remove excess water and hang to dry. I have the mitts from Sheep Skin Shop, still holding up well after a few months use http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/product-category/sheepskin-wash-polish-mitts/


I've got these, very impressed. Mine are still going strong 6 months down the line.


----------



## ShinyBoy (Nov 12, 2012)

I know you've said Mitts rather than sponges but I've recently swapped from a mitt to the DoDo Sponge and it's incredible. Holds loads of water that you can squeeze out along the body work to lubricate the panel and in my opinion is the most important part of any wash gears job. It also seems to suck the dirt into the sponge and drop it as soon as it's rinsed, coming out completely clean and like new again. I was really dubious about ever using a sponge again but you can actually see how much dirt has come off the panel. You can't say that for many mitts! I'd never use a mitt again to be honest


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to use a car pro mitt tbf

But doesn't even come close to my dooka


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dooka wash pad nothing holds as much wash media as the dooka pad,spend the extra as It comes into direct contact with your paint so I consider It as important as any machine polisher there is a synthetic pad out there that I'd say was my second choice but It's nowhere near the same quality.


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

Get a Dooka wash pad you know it makes sense


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

For me so far, dooka


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Interested in this thread too, for while have been using the dodo triple mitt and around 8 months ago got the wookie but never used it yet for some unknown reason its still bagged up looking mint, but the last few night's ive been thinking about ordering the incredipad !!....
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/microfiber-madness-incredipad-cat3.html

Bizarre dnt have a reason why ive not dunked the wookie yet!


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Sheepskin shop for me, they last for years:thumb:


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Incredisponge (or mitt if you prefer) or a Dooka pad for me too.


----------

